# For Sale: 2003 21Rs "lucy"



## dpollock (Oct 16, 2004)

"Lucy" is a fully loaded, very clean 2003 Outback 21RS travel trailer, which has been meticulously maintained. The kids are older and Lucy doesn't get out as often as she once did, so it's time she went to a new family that will use her more. She is being offer at a great end-of-season price for a quick sale, $10,995 or best offer. A local RV dealer in Victor, NY has a 2003 28RS listed for $14,995, so Lucy is a bargain. We are willing to deliver within a reasonable distance to the local Rochester, NY (western)area.

This unit has a queen bed located in the rear slide-out, has 2 bunks in the front, (bottom bunk folds up to create garage storage space when in transit) and the sofa as well as the dinette both convert to additional sleeping areas. Class 4 hitch, sway control bar, brake controller and towing mirrors included. Also include all of the camping related items that are kept in Lucy like drain lines and supports, water hoses, cable TV wiring, wheel chocks and an external ten gallon waste tank.

A number of upgrades were also added including bunk curtains, night lights, step light, heat duct in bathroom and halogen lighting. When the slide is closed for travel, it is just twenty three feet long, so it tows easily with a smaller vehicle. It is covered every winter, so the rubber roof is in excellent condition.

Below is the list of Lucy's features, from the Outback specification guide, along with the upgrades: 
Features:
-Hardwall Rear End bedroom Slide-out
-Heated enclosed underbelly, tanks and valves
-Outside camp kitchen. 
-6 gallon Gas/Electric DSI Water Heater
-3 burner range with oven with high output burner
-Remote Controlled Heating/Air Conditioning & dehumidifying
-30,000 BTU furnace with remote control
-13,500 BTU A/C with Timer
-60/40 deep molded acrylic sink with metal 3" drains
-Drop-in cutting board for large sink and cover for small sink to increase counter space
-Two-door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator
-Pullout pantry drawers
-Extra large baggage doors
-Two scare lights (one each side)
-Porch light
-Hitch light
-Exterior 120-volt receptacle
-Molded LP tank cover
-4 stabilizer jacks with pads

Designer Package:
-Wall Border
-Cloth Shower Curtain
-Laundry Hamper
-Brass Coat Hooks
-Utensil Rack
-Lift-up counter extension at stove
-Sofa Pillows
-Innerspring Mattress
-Bedspread
-LP/Battery Cover
- Bumper Cover
-Catch-All Tray
-Raised Panel Refrigerator
-Recessed Cutting board
-Brass key rack
-Wood magazine rack
-Wood note holder
-Interior night lights at door and in bathroom
-Step light

Comfort Package
-TV Antenna/Cable
-Microwave
-AM/FM/CD Stereo
-Awning
-13,500 BTU Ducted A/C with Remote

Bathroom
-Power roof vent
-Skylight over tub
-Grab handle at tub
-Porcelain foot flush toilet
-Laundry Hamper
-Towel bar
-Clothes hanger bar

Tank Capacities
Fresh - 50 Gallons
Grey - 50 Gallons
Waste - 40 Gallons

GVWR - 6900
Dry Weight - 4300
Hitch Weight - 425
Carrying Capacity - 2625
Exterior Height w/AC - 9'11"
Exterior Length - 22'1"

Walls
-Two-tone exterior fiberglass
- 2" welded aluminum framed side walls and end walls
-Solid block foam insulation
-Outback's heated underbelly encloses tanks and valves, helping to extend the camping season. On the road, the smooth underside greatly improves air flow for better towability.

Utilities
-55-amp converter
-Twin 30 lb. LP bottles with auto changeover
-TV antenna with booster, cable TV
-30-amp shore power line with 25 foot extender

Roof
-5" tapered galvanized steel truss on 16" centers
-Luan roof decking
-One-piece EPDM rubber roof (12 year warranty)
-Blanket insulation

Floor
-3" welded aluminum floor joist on 13" centers
-5/8" seamless one-piece floor deck
-Blanket insulation
-Polypropylene enclosed heated underbelly, tank, valves

Chassis
- Leaf spring equalizing suspension system
-8" powder coated I-beam
-Easy-to- lube axles
-10" electric brakes
-Full-size welded outriggers
-6" box steel A-frame, double welded 
-205/75R14 tires in new condition

Upgrades:
-New style bike door with handle lock and dead bolt
-Bunk curtains
-Bunk reading lights
-Queen bed reading light
-Closet light
-Night light at door and in bathroom
-Halogen puck-style lighting over table and sofa areas
-Outside step light
-Magazine rack
-Note pad, push pin rack
-Brass coat hooks and key rack

Additional pictures are available upon request. Contact us with any questions.


----------

